# Adding Power Car Plugs to USAT Diesels



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

The articles on our club web site on how to add power car plugs to a USA Trains GP-9 and a GP38-2 have been updated. 










If you are interested in how it is done, just click on either of the links. 

GP-9 Plugs 

GP38-2 Plugs


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 
Thanks for the two great "How-to's." I saved both of them for future reference. Soon, I will be doing the conversion to my GP30. 

I thought it might be appropriate to add a link to my MLS archived post on a F3 wiring harness for RC/Battery/Track power use: 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=37033&SearchTerms=f3,battery 

JimC.


----------



## rrkrzy (Jan 4, 2008)

Paul, 
Thanks for the interesting articles. I will start to purchase USA locos and perform the power plug conversion. Most of my locos run with battery and battery/DCC hookup with Aristo and LGB. Now I have a third alternative. 
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------

